# File Conversion Help?



## kyeugh (Dec 30, 2012)

Obviously, my camera records .MOV videos.  I have about twenty that I need to convert to .mp4, and I am *not* doing it one at a time.  Does anyone know an online file converter that does more than one at a time, or have an installed one and can convert for me (I'll email the files if it comes to that)?  Please and thakn you!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 31, 2012)

...why couldn't you do it one at a time? even if you select them all and ask a program to convert them, I'm pretty sure it's just going to go through each one and convert it. Just leave it going overnight or something and it should be okay.

I doubt you're going to find something online that converts videos for you. if you did, you'd probably be wasting a lot of bandwidth, because you'd have to upload the file to the internet, then download it again, and video files can get pretty huge.

Couldn't you use something like movie maker (or most other video editing software) to export as .mp4? I'm pretty sure movie maker at least comes free on a lot of windows machines. edit: if you're on a mac and have quicktime (not quicktime _player_), that'll do it too.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> ...why couldn't you do it one at a time? even if you select them all and ask a program to convert them, I'm pretty sure it's just going to go through each one and convert it. Just leave it going overnight or something and it should be okay.
> 
> I doubt you're going to find something online that converts videos for you. if you did, you'd probably be wasting a lot of bandwidth, because you'd have to upload the file to the internet, then download it again, and video files can get pretty huge.
> 
> Couldn't you use something like movie maker (or most other video editing software) to export as .mp4? I'm pretty sure movie maker at least comes free on a lot of windows machines.


2 things wrong with this:

1: By one at a time, I mean I upload one, then after that's done, I upload another, and after that... just no.

2: I have MovieMaker, and it doesn't load .MOV files for some reason.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 31, 2012)

well, yeah, i don't think you're going to get past one thing uploading at a time; they're big files. videos generally take a long time to do anything with (upload to youtube, export as anything, etc.) unless they're teeny tiny. Even if you're converting music files, itunes or wmp or whatever will still go through it one at a time. welcome to digital video, i guess.

That is odd! I would have thought moviemaker would be able to read .movs by now. I don't know if you'll be able to do this without installing something or emailing it to someone else, sorry.

for future reference, you should check and see if you can change what format your camera records with. lots of cameras let you pick something that isn't .mov, (.mov isn't often the default) unless you're using an idevice, in which case it's probably not easy to change.


----------



## Hiikaru (Dec 31, 2012)

This site will let you upload multiple .mov files up to 100 MB! I'm not sure how big .mov files actually are, but my two test .movs took up 2.5MB, so maybe yours will be small, too.

Keep clicking browse and picking files and they'll show up a bit lower down on the page. When you're done and hit the convert button, it will show a percentage bar, and then E-mail you a link once it's finished. At the link, you can either download each converted file individually, or it will give you a zip containing all of them!



> ...why couldn't you do it one at a time? even if you select them all and ask a program to convert them, I'm pretty sure it's just going to go through each one and convert it. Just leave it going overnight or something and it should be okay.





> well, yeah, i don't think you're going to get past one thing uploading at a time; they're big files. videos generally take a long time to do anything with (upload to youtube, export as anything, etc.) unless they're teeny tiny. Even if you're converting music files, itunes or wmp or whatever will still go through it one at a time. welcome to digital video, i guess.


On most (online at least) conversion tools, you have to upload a single thing, wait ages, and then actually be there to grab the link before it expires so you can download it. They might limit how many you can do in a day or in a certain amount of hours, too. That's frustrating! If you have more than two or three, it's a huge effort to get them all converted. (also, all the online conversion tools I use crash or go down really often, and if that happens it could take days to get a few files through)

I'm pretty sure what Mohacastle's looking for _is_ a thing where he can select them all and then leave it running on its own going through them! That is, a _program_ doing it one-by-one isn't the same as a _person_ doing it one-by-one.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually already tried that site- it doesn't let me upload multiple files.  CTRL and SHIFT do nothing, and after uploading a file, if I try to upload another one, it tells me to do the other first.

If you know how to get around that, please tell me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 31, 2012)

Hiikaru said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure what Mohacastle's looking for _is_ a thing where he can select them all and then leave it running on its own going through them! That is, a _program_ doing it one-by-one isn't the same as a _person_ doing it one-by-one.


_ohh_, I see. That makes a lot more sense, haha.


----------



## Hiikaru (Jan 1, 2013)

Mohacastle said:


> I actually already tried that site- it doesn't let me upload multiple files.  CTRL and SHIFT do nothing, and after uploading a file, if I try to upload another one, it tells me to do the other first.
> 
> If you know how to get around that, please tell me.


That's really weird! You're meant to keep hitting browse on the site, not control or shift, but it seems like you tried that! That didn't happen to me.

Here's a screenshot collection of using Zamzar in case you were just missing something. If you really can't get it to work, though, I can try doing it if you E-mail me the files.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, I did it wrong.  Thanks.


----------

